# My Ram



## anangelintheroom (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a new RAM BigHorn, 4 doors, nicely loaded. Most people ike it. At first, it was a challenge to drive in Boston, but now it's second nature. Some partner's heckle, But, who is giving rides without a problem in the snow. Also, I have a lot of room for luggage. Any thoughts!


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

As long as the bed is covered I say Uber on!


----------



## anangelintheroom (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes it is soty for that!


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

Do you have the HEMI? The HEMI is very thirsty.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Diesel or gas?

My thoughts are. Its your car. Do with it as you would. But obviously, youre not gaining any extra advantage using that. The fares will be the same. In your market, a subaru would be a better choice but i love trucks. So. Do the math and best of luck


----------



## anangelintheroom (Jul 3, 2017)

DEEP3R said:


> Do you have the HEMI? The HEMI is very thirsty.


No HEMI, V6. 18 MI TO THE GAL


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Isn't there another user on here who gets nearly 30mpg out of a diesel Ram pickup?
Dual-cab pickups (like the OP's Ram or a Ford F150 EcoBoost V6) could work as big, spacious "sedans" useful for airport work if you already own one for your own use.
If I were buying though, I'd prefer a 3-row SUV on the same platform to a truck - the SUV would allow me to get UberXL pings that pay better.


----------



## anangelintheroom (Jul 3, 2017)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> Isn't there another user on here who gets nearly 30mpg out of a diesel Ram pickup?
> Dual-cab pickups (like the OP's Ram or a Ford F150 EcoBoost V6) could work as big, spacious "sedans" useful for airport work if you already own one for your own use.
> If I were buying though, I'd prefer a 3-row SUV on the same platform to a truck - the SUV would allow me to get UberXL pings that pay better.


I do get XL PINGS CAUSE I can seat 5. Thanks for reply.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

anangelintheroom said:


> I have a new RAM BigHorn, 4 doors, nicely loaded. Most people ike it. At first, it was a challenge to drive in Boston, but now it's second nature. Some partner's heckle, But, who is giving rides without a problem in the snow. Also, I have a lot of room for luggage. Any thoughts!


year please, also 18 mi/gal seems to be high for a truck


----------



## anangelintheroom (Jul 3, 2017)

pacifico said:


> year please, also 18 mi/gal seems to be high for a truck


2016


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Your market must vary. Seating 5 yet able to do xl. Although. I cant say im suprised. In some markets, an avalon is select. Sometimes a camry. But in other areas. You need a benz. Uber is really schizophrenic when it cones to making decisions. 
Honestly. A month doing it. Wont kill your truck either way. Work it for a month. Do the math. And make a decision then.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

You get XL pings because you can seat 5? Here are the XL requirements for Boston from the Uber website:

*uberXL*
Seat extra passengers-and earn higher fares-with your high-capacity vehicle. Cars no more than 15 years older than current year qualify to drive with uberXL.

Additional requirements


4-door SUV or minivan with independently opening doors
Seat at least 6 passengers in addition to the driver
Working windows and air conditioning
No full-sized vans or trucks
No taxi cabs, government cars, or other marked vehicles
No salvaged or rebuilt vehicles
Most SUVs qualify to drive with uberXL.

You must be able to seat 6 plus you. In addition it's clearly stated NO FULL SIZED TRUCKS. Eventually a PAX will complain, rightly so. You aren't an XL.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

she said is a partner receiving XL pings, this could be because her ram is a 6 seater - maybe the crew model, very nice  I start thinking about my next uber ride cool


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> she said is a partner receiving XL pings, this could be because her ram is a 6 seater - maybe the crew model, very nice  I start thinking about my next uber ride cool


You're supposed to be able to seat 6 plus the driver so total of 7 seat belts for xl. Suppose to is key, my suv is 3 rows but I opted for the 2nd row captains so I have to call each xl request to verify they don't have more then 5. So far probably 100xl rides and only 1 that had over 5 people


----------



## anangelintheroom (Jul 3, 2017)

Titanium Uber said:


> You get XL pings because you can seat 5? Here are the XL requirements for Boston from the Uber website:
> 
> *uberXL*
> Seat extra passengers-and earn higher fares-with your high-capacity vehicle. Cars no more than 15 years older than current year qualify to drive with uberXL.
> ...


So your point is......my RAM has 4 doors, it is a 2016, fully loaded, f -& r cameras, AC, and all other perks a luxury vehicle has, except it has a 5 ft ass! $46,000 VEHICLE


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

anangelintheroom said:


> So your point is......my RAM has 4 doors, it is a 2016, fully loaded, f -& r cameras, AC, and all other perks a luxury vehicle has, except it has a 5 ft ass! $46,000 VEHICLE


He wasn't dogging on your truck he was saying it doesn't meet XL requirements so you shouldn't be getting XL requests. Now Select might work , I know in Denver you could probably get it on Select since they allow F150s 2012 and newer on Select

XL doesn't matter how nice your car/truck/suv is it needs to seat 6 plus the driver . You can have a rusted out 2002 Dodge Caravan that's worth $700 and take XL requests lol


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

here in Montreal minimun year model for X is 10 years, so this year 2008 to 2017 only


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

anangelintheroom said:


> Any thoughts!


No, not really!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

anangelintheroom said:


> So your point is......my RAM has 4 doors, it is a 2016, fully loaded, f -& r cameras, AC, and* all other perks a luxury vehicle has*, except it has a 5 ft ass! $46,000 VEHICLE


Except that it's a dodge...


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Except that it's a dodge...


Solid company founded in 1900 and now belongs to Fiat, but still alive all cops cars here in quebec are whether dodge or ford, caravan is very popular and I think does not have a serious competitor, all companies use it on their operations including taxis for handicaped people, i think is a good american brand


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

anangelintheroom said:


> So your point is......my RAM has 4 doors, it is a 2016, fully loaded, f -& r cameras, AC, and all other perks a luxury vehicle has, except it has a 5 ft ass! $46,000 VEHICLE


Pictures, s'il vous plait!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> Solid company founded in 1900 and now belongs to Fiat, but still alive all cops cars here in quebec are whether dodge or ford, caravan is very popular and I think does not have a serious competitor, all companies use it on their operations including taxis for handicaped people, i think is a good american brand


You might think it's a good american brand but I'd say outside of their RAM line it's all a bunch of trash with lots of problems . Any thing from Dodge, Jeep Chrysler is usually gonna spend a lot of time broken . Their caravan isn't bad but has transmission issues ohh wait that's 90% of their line lol


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> You might think it's a good american brand but I'd say outside of their RAM line it's all a bunch of trash with lots of problems . Any thing from Dodge, Jeep Chrysler is usually gonna spend a lot of time broken . Their caravan isn't bad but has transmission issues ohh wait that's 90% of their line lol


even batman drives a ford american brand


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

anangelintheroom said:


> I have a new RAM BigHorn, 4 doors, nicely loaded. Most people ike it. At first, it was a challenge to drive in Boston, but now it's second nature. Some partner's heckle, But, who is giving rides without a problem in the snow. Also, I have a lot of room for luggage. Any thoughts!


My Subaru is pretty good in the snow, too. I couldn't stomach the mpg of a pickup for rideshare.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> even batman drives a ford american brand


I'll take Ford over Dodge anyday


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> I'll take Ford over Dodge anyday


Fix Or Repair Daily?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Fix Or Repair Daily?


Yep , only american cars I'll buy are Ford . GM isn't bad but Chrysler is complete garbage 
Plus GM and Ford are easy to work on and find parts for . Chrysler is just garbage lol

I'm more of a European guy , trading in my Ford soon for a BMW X5 Diesel , minor mods get it to almost 700 torque and close to 40 miles to the gallon. Third row pax aren't gonna be as a happy but not my problem


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yep , only american cars I'll buy are Ford . GM isn't bad but Chrysler is complete garbage
> Plus GM and Ford are easy to work on and find parts for . Chrysler is just garbage lol
> 
> I'm more of a European guy , trading in my Ford soon for a BMW X5 Diesel , minor mods get it to almost 700 torque and close to 40 miles to the gallon. Third row pax aren't gonna be as a happy but not my problem


guess you're gonnabe rich by then initial price is very high, each part is expensive and labor is very tedious and also expensive if you do it yourself, tha't burning more money than anyone


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> guess you're gonnabe rich by then initial price is very high, each part is expensive and labor is very tedious and also expensive if you do it yourself, tha't burning more money than anyone


All false plus I do my own work and bmw are extremely easy to work on. Own an e90 now and have owned an e60, e36 and e30 some of the most reliable cats I've ever owned


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yep , only american cars I'll buy are Ford . GM isn't bad but Chrysler is complete garbage
> Plus GM and Ford are easy to work on and find parts for . Chrysler is just garbage lol
> 
> I'm more of a European guy , trading in my Ford soon for a BMW X5 Diesel , minor mods get it to almost 700 torque and close to 40 miles to the gallon. Third row pax aren't gonna be as a happy but not my problem


That's the Xdrive35D model right?

I hear most XL riders aren't always full 6 people, just people wanting more space.

I am tempted to trade in for an X5 myself. I don't really want to do uber much longer, but I was looking about getting the X5 with 3rd row just in case I ever needed it again... (XL and Select) but you can only get a 3rd row model with AWD, which kills the gas. It's not huge, but it's a difference. I'll be living in Texas where I don't think AWD is very necessary.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> That's the Xdrive35D model right?
> 
> I hear most XL riders aren't always full 6 people, just people wanting more space.
> 
> I am tempted to trade in for an X5 myself. I don't really want to do uber much longer, but I was looking about getting the X5 with 3rd row just in case I ever needed it again... (XL and Select) but you can only get a 3rd row model with AWD, which kills the gas. It's not huge, but it's a difference. I'll be living in Texas where I don't think AWD is very necessary.


Yeah it's the 35D model I wouldn't worry about gas on the Diesel you'll get almost 30 mpg in it without messing with it. Get rid of all the crappy emissions restriction stuff and the Urea system (which is the biggest problem with newer diesesls if that system goes down it won't start ) you'll get 40mpg in a mid size SUV that will do 0-60 in 5 seconds . The 35D is hard to find with a 3rd row (also the 3rd row is very very small ) but like you said most XL rides for me have been 1-4 people very few 5 people rides and only 1 with 6 . I would throw a roof basket or cargo box on top just in case I got 6 with luggage or even 5 with luggage in the X5

Right now you would probably save money on gas compared to your Cadillac (assuming it takes premium) since diesel is around the same price as regular right now. Sometimes cheaper depending on area and gas station


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> All false plus I do my own work and bmw are extremely easy to work on. Own an e90 now and have owned an e60, e36 and e30 some of the most reliable cats I've ever owned


So initial price is very high = false
difficult repair = false
you should be rich to own one = false ?
then I don't understand why my friend was $1500 just for oil and brakes on a X3  my civic is $200 and my crv was max $500 ( all rotors and pads included)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

anangelintheroom said:


> I have a new RAM BigHorn, 4 doors, nicely loaded. Most people ike it. At first, it was a challenge to drive in Boston, but now it's second nature. Some partner's heckle, But, who is giving rides without a problem in the snow. Also, I have a lot of room for luggage. Any thoughts!


Hmmmmm . . . any thoughts?
Is thinking . . .
I wonder why Dodge uses the Ram symbol?
I wonder why the Pentagram is a Chrystler symbol ?
I wonder who else uses these symbols ?
Hmmmmmm . . . .


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Hmmmmm . . . any thoughts?
> Is thinking . . .
> I wonder why Dodge uses the Ram symbol?
> I wonder why the Pentagram is a Chrystler symbol ?
> ...


be careful somebody is hunting you


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pacifico said:


> be careful somebody is hunting you


Hail Lucy's Furrr


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> So initial price is very high = false
> difficult repair = false
> you should be rich to own one = false ?
> then I don't understand why my friend was $1500 just for oil and brakes on a X3  my civic is $200 and my crv was max $500 ( all rotors and pads included)


Sounds like your friend is a moron. Just did the synthetic oil change on my bmw = $40 (my ford oil change costs $50)
Did all 4 rotors, pads, upgraded stainless steel brake lines and fluid for $550 on my bmw
Did the same work to my wife's Subaru Legacy gt and it was $475 so not a huge difference considering the brakes are so much smaller on the Subaru

Don't be a sheep


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Sounds like your friend is a moron. Just did the synthetic oil change on my bmw = $40 (my ford oil change costs $50)
> Did all 4 rotors, pads, upgraded stainless steel brake lines and fluid for $550 on my bmw
> Did the same work to my wife's Subaru Legacy gt and it was $475 so not a huge difference considering the brakes are so much smaller on the Subaru
> 
> Don't be a sheep


 not exactly a moron, its just a lady that bough an X3 and goes to the dealer for normal maintenance, as a normal person always does


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> not exactly a moron, its just a lady that bough an X3 and goes to the dealer for normal maintenance, as a normal person always does


No normal person gets work done at the dealer, or as most people call them the stealership. Tell your friend to find a good indy shop. The fact that she takes her car to get serviced at the dealership proves my idiot Comment


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

anangelintheroom said:


> I do get XL PINGS CAUSE I can seat 5. Thanks for reply.


That's interesting. How many groups do you have to turn away because they have 6? 
Most of my XL groups are 6 or 7.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> No normal person gets work done at the dealer, or as most people call them the stealership. Tell your friend to find a good indy shop. The fact that she takes her car to get serviced at the dealership proves my idiot Comment


thanks for the imput on bmws, now if I ever have the money amd decide for a bwm, I know who to ask for the regular maimtenance


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> thanks for the imput on bmws, now if I ever have the money amd decide for a bwm, I know who to ask for the regular maimtenance


Any car is stupid to take to the dealer


----------

